# رد فعل أم ردة فعل؟



## OsamaAbdullah

مرحباً
أيهما أصح، رد فعل أم ردة فعل؟
مع ذكر التعليل من فضلكم.
شكراً


----------



## Xence

سلام

بالنسبة لي ، "ردّ الفعل" هي العبارة الأصح إن كان المقصود منها فعل معاكس للفعل الأول أو مواجه ومقابل له .. أما "ردّة الفعل" قهي أقرب ما تكون للارتداد والتراجع عن الفعل المقصود .. والأكيد أن العبارة الأخيرة كثيرا ما تستعمل خطأ وتجاوزا محلّ الأولى
​


----------

